# Boarding in Kelowna?



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone have a good barn to board at in/near the Kelowna area?
Indoor ring, outdoor, paddocks, fields, doesn't need to be stabled every night .. Uhh yeah thats about it ? 

(Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada)


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi I am near kelowna lol. sorry not many BC peoples on here. Check saddle up.ca or HCBC


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you do some searching online, I know there a couple really good english barns there. We almost moved there a few years ago and I know there were a couple really good barns.

You should google it up.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

There are others from Kelowna here???  wow


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

aspin231 said:


> There are others from Kelowna here???  wow



Not from Kelowna but from BC, have property in Merritt - not too far away


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Cool! I figured I was one of the fewfrom Canada, never mind BC...


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I am another from B. C........Vancouver Island to be exact.

Super Nova


----------

